# Colnago C60, pay for post?



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Was looking at possibly putting down an order for a C60 at Maestro UKs place. Noticed that if you want a painted post it's (in today's US currency) $196 more dollars. Damn, you'd think they would toss in the post.


----------



## ridesmasterx (Aug 3, 2013)

Do as you feel right. Get the post and pay the $'s or let it slide!

I purchased a Master from Maestro and couldn't be happier with Mikes service, the time in getting my frame or the bike that I built up. The choice is yours alone.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Notvintage said:


> Was looking at possibly putting down an order for a C60 at Maestro UKs place. Noticed that if you want a painted post it's (in today's US currency) $196 more dollars. Damn, you'd think they would toss in the post.


I read on another forum that this practice is coming from the u.k. distributor not the bike shop. The only mention of it seems to be those from the U.K. considering a purchase. I would think Colnago would have say in this, since stuff like this has a way of souring the buying experience and by extension hurt the brand.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

My price from Mike included frame/fork/hs/seat - there was no breakdown - just this is the price. I can't ever get his website to show the prices. But my order is in, and I think I am being patient


----------

